# compex course



## scales

hi folks!! sitting my electrical compex soon, was wonderin if any one had any past papers or revision notes available? cheers scales


----------



## 480sparky

I'll bite.......... what's a compex?:blink:


----------



## scales

hi there, its an electrical offshore course.


----------



## 480sparky

scales said:


> hi there, its an electrical offshore course.


Which means what? A diploma factory located in Uganda?


----------



## wingz

scales said:


> hi there, its an electrical offshore course.


Google says oil rigs and such, right?


----------



## user5941

480sparky said:


> Which means what? A diploma factory located in Uganda?


 pleeze Sirs, 
i writ this letter note to asdk your help in thiss mostly urgent matter.I recently aquired 100,000,000.00 bank acobt from mu dearest late deed uncle.


----------



## B4T

rewire said:


> pleeze Sirs,
> i writ this letter note to asdk your help in thiss mostly urgent matter.I recently aquired 100,000,000.00 bank acobt from mu dearest late deed uncle.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill

480sparky said:


> Which means what? A diploma factory located in Uganda?


lol!


----------



## brian john

scales said:


> hi folks!! sitting my electrical compex soon, was wonderin if any one had any past papers or revision notes available? cheers scales


 
And in response to your question MOST LIKELY NO.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

rewire said:


> pleeze Sirs,
> i writ this letter note to asdk your help in thiss mostly urgent matter.I recently aquired 100,000,000.00 bank acobt from mu dearest late deed uncle.


he wasn't a retired mining engineer was he? killed in a car crash? They seem to have an awful lot of bad luck:whistling2:


----------



## Docara

COMPEX is a course dealing with explosive atmospheres e.g bakeries (Flour), Refineries etc etc 
Being able to 'make off' intrinsically safe glands, fittings etc together with the associated paperwork

Regards
Matt


----------



## bob1

*compex*



scales said:


> hi folks!! sitting my electrical compex soon, was wonderin if any one had any past papers or revision notes available? cheers scales


 Teachers give you a lot of help more or less make sure u pass


----------



## Bkessler

scales said:


> hi folks!! sitting my electrical compex soon, was wonderin if any one had any past papers or revision notes available? cheers scales


go aberdeen!


----------

